# Cool Show on PBS Tonight



## Moto-Man (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

Check this out: 

    hXXp://www.kikim.com/xml/projects.php?projectId=5

This should air tonight at 8:00pm in most of the USA, maybe pbs.org will have vid later, but dunno...

This looks very interesting, though! 

There was also a write up in the NYT today here: 

    hXXp://tinyurl.com/yhcrsfx

Cheers!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanx Motoman....  it sounds cool...   it's on tonite down yonder here too...   must be nationwide on PBS...

Peace!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanx bro !


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 28, 2009)

How cool - it's on here as well..... I am a PBS freak.... don't trust the big 3.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 28, 2009)

very cool thank you...now I have to find out what time..


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess I will have to find it on torrents Time Warner does not carry PBS in my area.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey you crazy west coast MPers...

I just watched this show and I think it's a really decent show...  I'm very pleasantly surprised...   REALLY solid info and even a few warm and fuzzy moments that make me damn glad about what I've been fighting for my whole life...  To FREE this bud...

Peace!


----------



## Moto-Man (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey y'all,

Yeah, wasn't that a cool show? It hit home for me on another front too, as I was born near those lovely flower fields in Holland. There are many parallels between cannabis and tulips; the hybridization, the sophistication, the manipulation of genetic matter!!  

Thanks to all of you who waxed enthusiastic and enjoyed this program. I wish all of us could rendezvous somewhere and have a nice social gathering.  OK, yeah, I am high, but you know what I mean 

Cheers my friends,


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 29, 2009)

That was an interesting show indeed...It was cool to see the man who discovered THC...

Did you see that grow room with the computer controlled lighting and the DWC setup? So niiiiiice!

Who knew that "La Cucaracha" was about a roach that was too stoned to walk..LOL


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

I Tivo'd it so I'll be watching it again sometime...   They really hit ALL the main points imho...  They even brought up the connection - the Marijuana Passion that we have for this plant and what brings us all together here.  It was one of those shows I hope my Mom sees...   Too many in her generation bought into the lies and although she's much mellower on pot than ever those lies sunk in deep and info like this is what ALL need to see.  

Peace!


----------



## 420benny (Oct 29, 2009)

We watched it too. great show. The one after it about Monsanto and GMOs really ticked me off. Those people think nothing of modifying nature and swapping genes. Not good.


----------



## thc is good for me (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the ttip i watched most of it last night lol the tulip farmer lol that was crazy I never knew about the tu;ip frenzy in the 1600s


----------



## FUM (Oct 29, 2009)

Good looking out Moto-man. That was really an interesting show. Just goes to show what man can and will do to feel good. Hopefully it opens up peoples minds that MJ is a herb/medication that helps man kind. We've come a long way from the MJ of the 60's and "Operation Intercept".That was pres. Nixon's idea. They had 2+miles back-up at the Mexico US Borders,where they took cars apart looking for MJ and drugs. Now MJ is bailing Cali out of debt."POWER TO THE PEOPLE". Peace out


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Oct 29, 2009)

Great show.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 29, 2009)

OK Maybe it's the 35 years of pot smoking but what was that A word that described what the receptors in the brain were there to receive? Also, Memory and Pain and what was the third thing they controled? Obviously they work on the Memory hehehehe.....

What I drew from the program was that possibly there really IS some sort of chemical imbalance that draws many of us to the plant..... I say this because I come from some real uptight gene donors.... dad should definately take a pill and brother is suffering from ptsd along with some mild seizures. I myself started having some really bad migranes and dizzy spells and they found some "lesions" on my brain and diagnosed me with "microvascular disease" or in laymans terms - tiny tiny tiny strokes. Funny thing is - the minute I lost that job the symptoms went away.... even thought the neurologist dismissed my notion that the migranes and the other symptoms were stress related..... My point being that perhaps there is some shortage of this A thing in our gene pool and I suspect as I have said for decades that I am just self medicating. I have always seen my inability to forget a wrong or injustice as a character defect. hmmmmm just thinking outloud but it's very much like PTSD.


----------



## Moto-Man (Oct 29, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I Tivo'd it so I'll be watching it again sometime...   They really hit ALL the main points imho...  They even brought up the connection - the Marijuana Passion that we have for this plant and what brings us all together here.  It was one of those shows I hope my Mom sees...   Too many in her generation bought into the lies and although she's much mellower on pot than ever those lies sunk in deep and info like this is what ALL need to see.
> 
> Peace!



Hey DOS,

Glad you enjoyed this show as much as I did. I guess what we're looking at here now is a paradigmatic shift, which is in place, ongoing, and dynamic.  Things are changing, albeit too slowly for most of us - lol.  Glad MJ is helping your Mom. (I wish I still had mine(!).

Cheers,


----------



## Moto-Man (Oct 29, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> OK Maybe it's the 35 years of pot smoking but what was that A word that described what the receptors in the brain were there to receive? Also, Memory and Pain and what was the third thing they controled? Obviously they work on the Memory hehehehe.....
> 
> What I drew from the program was that possibly there really IS some sort of chemical imbalance that draws many of us to the plant..... I say this because I come from some real uptight gene donors.... dad should definately take a pill and brother is suffering from ptsd along with some mild seizures. I myself started having some really bad migranes and dizzy spells and they found some "lesions" on my brain and diagnosed me with "microvascular disease" or in laymans terms - tiny tiny tiny strokes. Funny thing is - the minute I lost that job the symptoms went away.... even thought the neurologist dismissed my notion that the migranes and the other symptoms were stress related..... My point being that perhaps there is some shortage of this A thing in our gene pool and I suspect as I have said for decades that I am just self medicating. I have always seen my inability to forget a wrong or injustice as a character defect. hmmmmm just thinking outloud but it's very much like PTSD.



Hey OHC,

Some of us seem to be pre-disposed toward seeing injustice or recognizing a wrong... I don't think its a defect, it's sensitivity to an "other" - this is a lovely thing!

Cheers,


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 29, 2009)

For those that missed the airing of this show you can go to the PBS.org site to watch it.

Here is the link just replace the XX with tt

hXXp://video.pbs.org/video/1220836827/

I found that the show was very good but did have a bit of mis-information in regards to the Cannibis section but all in all I thought it did a very good job of presenting the facts of MJ use and a good bit of history of MJ.


----------



## Piperson (Oct 31, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> For those that missed the airing of this show you can go to the PBS.org site to watch it.
> 
> Here is the link just replace the XX with tt
> 
> ...



 Thanks for that link. I thought the whole program was very interesting. It should be legal.


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 31, 2009)

The A word was Anantomide. A chemical much like THC that our bodies create.


----------



## LiQuiD_FeAR (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks i'm downloading the show now.


----------

